# vacuum pumps and/or filtering pumps



## corinth (Jul 7, 2014)

It was suggested to me that because of my physical limitations, I should consider( I will ) buy a vacuum pump.
The two that were suggested were the buono mini jet pump and the all in one pump. The all in one emphasize the degassing ability, bottling ability and...
from what I have read, the all in one seems to look pretty snazzy and if you want to filter, you just have to buy an additional attachments. looks pretty compact.
It appears to list for 200.00

The buono min jet pump seems to do a lot of filtering which would be nice and if you detach the little hose that goes to the filter, you could use it for racking. it does not say anything about degassing and it goes for about 160.00 dollars
For someone who is decomposing nicely, any other recommendations. I read about the all in one on this forum and looks pretty impressive.I would prefer to spend around 200 bucks, give or take 24 dollars.
thank you
Corinth


----------



## dralarms (Jul 7, 2014)

There is no comparison, the buno is very slow from what I understand. The all in one will transfer a 5 gallon carboy in around 5 min. and it's degassing at the same time. Bottling is a breeze with the AIO, no loss of wine and it will get you to the same height every time. The first time or 2 you might loose a bit but that's just until you get used to it.

If you were closer I'd offer to show you the AIO and how it operates. 

I was losing about a bottle or more every time I bottled using the gravity feed, now I don't loose hardly any (maybe a tablespoon).


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 7, 2014)

I built my own pump and filter setup. It was pretty easy, might not be quite as cheap as an AIO but im a big DIY guy.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/45-psi-pump-5-psi-filter-no-problem-how-article-44511/


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes Seth 
That is a very similar design that I use on my sanitizing system - see my facebook page for more info the only problem the wine does come in contact with the impellers and you can not bottle with it - and it does not degass also 

Yes the plate filter is designed more for pressurized than a vacuum - for less oxygen contact 

corinth - please feel free to PM me with your phone # and I will be happy to answer any questions or concerns you may have

BTW - You can filter alot more using a cartridge type filter vs the bon vino
I actually used the same filter cartridge as I filtered approx 200 bottles this weekend 

I had both the mini and the super jet and replaced them both with a whole hole house filtration system for approx 35 dollar investment - including filters


----------



## Norton (Aug 7, 2014)

I have had the allinone for about a year now. I am very happy with it. The owner is very available in case you have any questions. I have found a lot more benefits to it than just easing the load on your back lifting carboys.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 7, 2014)

I have a vacuum pump that I purchased from Wade several years ago that I use for racking and filtering and within the last year I purchased the ENOLMATIC bottling setup. That is one sweet piece of equipment. I have the filter houseing just haven't purchased any filters for it yet.


----------



## richmke (Aug 7, 2014)

I have the AIO tubing with my own pump. It works like a champ. 90% of what you do is racking and bottling.

I have seen the buono in action, and it is primarily for filtering. It can be setup for racking and bottling. However, the AIO is far better for racking/bottling:

1) The AIO uses a vacuum to draw. That minimizes the air contact while racking.
2) Vacuum draw for bottling is also a lot less messy. You fill to the top, and it stops. Not so easy with a push setup.
3) No inner workings to clean. Only the tubing comes in contact with the wine. There is a valve for the filler, but that side never comes into contact with the wine.

Note: Some wine does come into contact via the overflow bottle. But, that is my "tasting" sample, and does not go back into the carboy.


----------



## Tom_S (Aug 11, 2014)

I have the Buon mini jet filter and only use it to filter my white wines. It seems to take too much color out of deep reds. 

I wouldn't recommend it for racking as it is a bit slow (about 15 minutes for 5 gallons) and then you have to clean it up afterward by running about a gallon of cold water through it. For racking I prefer a plain old siphon using plastic tubing, racking cane, and a modified turkey baster to start the siphon. Much simpler and easier.


----------



## Charlesthewino (Sep 17, 2014)

I have been looking for for a good wine pump for awhile. I've heard a lot of good things about the All in One so I literally bought one last night. Looking forward to getting it going. I will also be hooking up the whole house filter at some point. Degassing has been an issue for me over the past few months and I want to get this under control so I'm really hoping the pump will handle the suspended CO2. I've actually had two friends I gave wine that had the corks pop and make quite a mess. One damaged his laminate floor and I don't need the aggravation.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------

